# pubs/bars near Suncorp stadium



## hairydog (27/7/16)

I will be up in Brisbane to watch a footy match at Suncorp stadium and have a few hours to kill before the game,

can anyone recommend a good spot for a beer and meal?


----------



## Samuel Adams (27/7/16)

The Scratch on Park Rd Milton 
Brewski on Caxston St Petrie Terrace

Both walking distance from the ground with great beers

Then enjoy the XXXX Gold in plastic cups at the game haha


----------



## hairydog (27/7/16)

Thanks for the good oil,

The scratch looks the goods i might have to go there ater the game to to wash all that XXXX away.


----------



## Randai (27/7/16)

Decent craft beer place on Park Road (10minutes walk?) at the scratch.

As far as meals. I can't really recommend anything too great around that area simply that out of the three places I've eaten only one I enjoyed, but its a bit hit and a miss if they are even open/serving food.

Anyhow the polish club up the road from there has some alright polish beers and decently priced alright food. But they often have the place closed for weddings and events.


----------



## Yob (27/7/16)

For a 10 minute taxi ride, 

Brewhouse can't be missed, amazing range of bottled beers and if my eyes don't deceive me, Taps are outstanding as well..

Loved that joint.. In fact my brother in law hasn't drunk beer since he had a session there with me and then we finished at the scratch... 

I blame Liam


----------



## Rambo (27/7/16)

Yob said:


> For a 10 minute taxi ride,
> 
> Brewhouse can't be missed, amazing range of bottled beers and if my eyes don't deceive me, Taps are outstanding as well..
> 
> ...


Agreed, been undergoing Reno's lately so check it's still open. They also have another site in West End. Yard bird, up Caxton st, also have decent beer and pretty good pizzas.


----------



## earle (27/7/16)

I don't think Aether Brewing is open yet but will be close by when it does https://www.facebook.com/AetherBrewing/

Apparently Newstead Brewing also have plans to expand in the area http://www.couriermail.com.au/lifestyle/food/qld-taste/kitchen-confidential-queensland-foodie-news/news-story/a208fca9a381d051f168b454278493f4


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/16)

as above - the scratch is great (can order takeaway from neighbouring food places to be delivered)
Brewski is great (also have food)
brewhouse is 100% open now. food is awesome.
another place is Saccharomyces beer cafe - just across the river about 20min stroll. always great beer there.


----------



## crowmanz (27/7/16)

Also on Caxton is Hopster http://www.visitbrisbane.com.au/caxton-street-and-the-barracks/things-to-do/eat-and-drink/hopster-boutique-beer-bar?sc_lang=en-au

Went there as part of the QHC and was pretty good.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/16)

Also - depending on how big this game is, the Caxton st area gets super busy before & afterwards and should best be avoided


----------



## kaiserben (27/7/16)

The last couple of times I've headed up to Brisbane to watch sport at Suncorp I've started with beers and food at Statler & Waldorf (link) and then crossed the street to Brewski.


----------



## hairydog (27/7/16)

Many thanks for all recommendations,

might be able to do a stumble to them all.


----------

